# Canvasbacks cupped & committed



## rip18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry, MudDucker....  

Nikon D70, Nikon 70-300 @ 70 mm!!!!, f/13, 1/640th second, ISO 200, handheld.

Slight crop & moved the lead bird back into the flock a bit for better balance....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2007)

One of these days, I`ll have one of those for the wall!


----------



## Tombuster (Mar 2, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> One of these days, I`ll have one of those for the wall!




Me to, if I dont wet myself first.


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 2, 2007)

I like that one!  I need to get out more.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Mar 3, 2007)

NICE PICS!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> One of these days, I`ll have one of those for the wall!



Me and you both.  Killed a bunch of them years ago when I didn't mount anything...just ate it.  Now I want one for the wall and I can't get him for the life of me.

Rip...you are a cruel man


----------



## Hoss (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like you've got some folks a lot more committed to spending some time going after these guys with this one RIP.  Nice photo. Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------

